# Whats a sticky??



## Cheryl D (Jul 28, 2008)

Sorry, I`m being dumb but I`m new to all this!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there Cheryl,

A sticky is a thread that doesn't move, it stays where it is regardless of the date it was posted. So the sticky threads at the top of the forum page can be replied to but they will always stay there until un-stickied or deleted.

Dolly


----------

